# FEPA Came In Today, Closing All The Reservoirs



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The Federal Environmental Protection Agency came into our city today and wants to shut down ALL of our uncovered reservoirs for fears of contamination, anthrax, and terrorism issues. They are shutting down at least 4 reservoirs and forcing the city to build a $2 billion underground 150,000,000,000 gallon tank. And the tax payers are paying for this as well as the water cost will go up AT LEAST 50% (in the city's and FEPA's own words) over the next 4 years. And they announced today that in 2015 they are shutting down one of the main mountain reservoirs, thus skyrocketing the price of water AGAIN. I didn't get this in a letter. I got this information on the news literally _10 minutes ago_. 
The city agreed to the regulations and rules that FEPA spouted and said that they will start on this project soon. It's so nice to know my city has $2 billion to squander when our schools and businesses are failing, people are moving due to no work, and buildings are crumbling due to being unused and old&#8230;

My question is does anyone have any good rainwater purification systems that makes the water drinkable?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

"We're from the government and we're here to help you!" :gaah:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> My question is does anyone have any good rainwater purification systems that makes the water drinkable?


*MY* question is: WHO told you rainwater was undrinkable?  :lolsmash:

just use the 'search' function tab on this forum with the word 'berkey'


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's a lot to filter out of rainwater. Even in a remote place like this (NW Montana), the levels of aluminum, barium, and other metals is pretty high. The most likely source is jet engine exhaust, coming down in rainwater. Some say it's chemtrails or stuff they're spraying, such as aluminum bits to reflect the sun's ray back into space to fight "global warming".

Whatever one's theories or beliefs, make sure you do filter the rainwater as best you can. We have, at times, boiled rainwater or snowmelt, then ran it through a coffee filter-lined strainer, then drank it or cooked with it. We still use it for laundry, dishes, and baths. We have no well, so rely primarily on rainwater or snowmelt. 


A primary filter can keep leaves and other debris out of your rainwater catchment. Then use something better just for the water you plan to consume. A good filter that removes metals is probably what you want. If you have a way to distill the rainwater, that would give you water without metals or minerals.

I've heard some states have restrictions on catching and using rainwater...which boggles my mind. :gaah:

Blob...is it Berkey or Berkley? I was thinking Berkley, but now my sleepy brain thinks maybe I had it wrong...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Blob...is it Berkey or Berkley? I was thinking Berkley, but now my sleepy brain thinks maybe I had it wrong...


it is indeed *Berkey* ... we So need a live chatroom for this forum 

Big Berkey Water Filters, For The Love of Clean Water!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> it is indeed *Berkey* ... we So need a live chatroom for this forum


Thanks for clearing that up! I looked at other threads after I posted and saw it spelled both ways by a bunch of people. I was going to google it but got distracted by other interesting threads (my ADD acting up again? :dunno:

Yeah, a live chatroom would be a great place for discussing stuff and finding things out right away...:ignore:

However it's spelled, everything I've heard points to it being the cadillac of water filters.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've used Katadyn products with good results as well:

Katadyn Products - Katadyn Products Inc.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Katadyn is a good product. I actually have had some contact their their stuff.

I just finished some pretty exhaustive searching for any articles or news stories about the situation described by the OP, and found nothing. I searched FEPA, EPA, all major and mid-sized towns in the west coast corridor (though if he's too far inland I might have missed it), by state, by 'cities with reservoirs' for their water supply, and every other possible keywords or combinations I could find. I even looked at the newspapers online for yesterday and the day before (since the OP was made yesterday).

Nothing. 

I'm not saying it's not true, but I wonder if it was someone saying this "could" happen and it sounded like news? Jeez, let's hope that's all it is. Those people are screwed, financially, if it's really going to happen. And it won't stop there, it'll spread across the country.

IWUS, maybe you have a link to the newstory? 

By the way, I also searched Berkey/Berkley on google and came up with not only with and without an "L" in it, but different spellings: Berkey, Berkley, Berkely, and Berkeley, and one website had it spelled two different ways just on their home page!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> The Federal Environmental Protection Agency came into our city today and wants to shut down ALL of our uncovered reservoirs for fears of contamination, anthrax, and terrorism issues. They are shutting down at least 4 reservoirs and forcing the city to build a $2 billion underground 150,000,000,000 gallon tank. And the tax payers are paying for this as well as the water cost will go up AT LEAST 50% (in the city's and FEPA's own words) over the next 4 years. And they announced today that in 2015 they are shutting down one of the main mountain reservoirs, thus skyrocketing the price of water AGAIN. I didn't get this in a letter. I got this information on the news literally _10 minutes ago_.
> The city agreed to the regulations and rules that FEPA spouted and said that they will start on this project soon. It's so nice to know my city has $2 billion to squander when our schools and businesses are failing, people are moving due to no work, and buildings are crumbling due to being unused and old&#8230;
> 
> My question is does anyone have any good rainwater purification systems that makes the water drinkable?


I have a Berkey...haven't used it for pond or creek water yet..but I have alum(for large sediments), coffee filters(for smaller sediment), bleach(pool shock) for backup, and can boil(as a last resort), but hate to use precious water to get precious water....

Now, our bright city built a 12 MILLION dollar court house..:scratch which I'm sure will be appreciated when the homeless use it and the old one to prevent freezing in the winters.:dunno:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I hear a lot of that too, State or local govt. building some new XXX million dollar place. I figure that is our Uncle offering them money to build something to make unemployment #’s not look as bad as they really are. Otherwise where would they get the money to build it if they are laying off police and firemen? Ahh… I forgot, they borrow it!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

They are laying off firemen and police men left and right here, even closing down some units and reducing hours. Yet the city just built a 6 story library 4 blocks from the old library into downtown where downtown does not exist anymore because every two businesses have failed there...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> I hear a lot of that too, State or local govt. building some new XXX million dollar place. I figure that is our Uncle offering them money to build something to make unemployment #'s not look as bad as they really are. Otherwise where would they get the money to build it if they are laying off police and firemen? Ahh&#8230; I forgot, they borrow it!


Well, my Ky. state representative said the money was there and if not used, would be lost..:surrender:

Now, my problem is this??:nuts:

We're a few million in debt in KY...could we not have a county-wide vote to suggestions to what that money could have been used??:gaah:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> The Federal Environmental Protection Agency came into our city today and wants to shut down ALL of our uncovered reservoirs for fears of contamination, anthrax, and terrorism issues. They are shutting down at least 4 reservoirs and forcing the city to build a $2 billion underground 150,000,000,000 gallon tank. And the tax payers are paying for this as well as the water cost will go up AT LEAST 50% (in the city's and FEPA's own words) over the next 4 years. And they announced today that in 2015 they are shutting down one of the main mountain reservoirs, thus skyrocketing the price of water AGAIN. I didn't get this in a letter. I got this information on the news literally _10 minutes ago_.
> The city agreed to the regulations and rules that FEPA spouted and said that they will start on this project soon. It's so nice to know my city has $2 billion to squander when our schools and businesses are failing, people are moving due to no work, and buildings are crumbling due to being unused and old&#8230;
> 
> My question is does anyone have any good rainwater purification systems that makes the water drinkable?


Would you mind giving us some info as to where this is being done? not your address but the name of the city or area?... I'm really having trouble with this one.. I hear things all the time on the news that turn out to be nothing.. I'd really like to be able to read up on this... coz it may be coming to a neighborhood near me soon..
Thanks
HB


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The FEPA is good at spending our money and regulating our lives.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> The Federal Environmental Protection Agency came into our city today and wants to shut down ALL of our uncovered reservoirs for fears of contamination, anthrax, and terrorism issues. They are shutting down at least 4 reservoirs and forcing the city to build a $2 billion underground 150,000,000,000 gallon tank. And the tax payers are paying for this as well as the water cost will go up AT LEAST 50% (in the city's and FEPA's own words) over the next 4 years. And they announced today that in 2015 they are shutting down one of the main mountain reservoirs, thus skyrocketing the price of water AGAIN. I didn't get this in a letter. I got this information on the news literally _10 minutes ago_.
> The city agreed to the regulations and rules that FEPA spouted and said that they will start on this project soon. It's so nice to know my city has $2 billion to squander when our schools and businesses are failing, people are moving due to no work, and buildings are crumbling due to being unused and old&#8230;
> 
> My question is does anyone have any good rainwater purification systems that makes the water drinkable?


Location and some city name. Or i cry bull hockey. :dunno:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

kyfarmer said:


> Location and some city name. Or i cry bull hockey. :dunno:


I sent you mail


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I owe ya one, dang its hard to beleive those idiot,s would do this because how are all the open lakes gona be covered. Sounds like some ones pocket did not get stuffed enough up in DC. The EPA is getting to big for it's britches, they are making a hard effort to shut down mining in this area. It's all they have here, this bunch in DC are doing this in the name of clean water, hell they haven't been any clean water here in 60 years. I mean the type you can just drink outa the main creek. Never happen to many people living to ever get that.Ya can't reason with eco freaks.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

kyfarmer said:


> I owe ya one, dang its hard to beleive those idiot,s would do this because how are all the open lakes gona be covered. Sounds like some ones pocket did not get stuffed enough up in DC. The EPA is getting to big for it's britches, they are making a hard effort to shut down mining in this area. It's all they have here, this bunch in DC are doing this in the name of clean water, hell they haven't been any clean water here in 60 years. I mean the type you can just drink outa the main creek. Never happen to many people living to ever get that.Ya can't reason with eco freaks.


They did this in Pocahontas, ,Virginia. It used to be the biggest city in Virginia way back when due to the coal industry. The military even chose to only burn Pocahontas coal to fuel it's military. The town had a population of over 14,000, a true vacation area for old time celebrities of the late 1800's and complete with Victorian charm. They even had an opera house with a stage silk curtain as old as Jamestown. Then EPA came in and shut down the mines in the early 90's. The population is now 450 with all of the victorian downtown buildings crumbling and vacant. The town is so poor half of downtown burnt down and they can't pay to remove or clean it. They even had to shut down it's only school. The main source of income people have there is manufacturing methamphetamine. My friend just had to move there to take care of her ailing father.


----------

